# Trouble with broadcom card

## redo86

Hello forum, i'm new gentoo's user and I don't speak a prefect english, but this forum is my last hope=) .... i've installed gentoo 3 days ago and i've a big probelm with wireless card, i've read a lot of howtos in internet but i can't find one for my case: i would like to know how can i install my card; if i write iwconfig i see:

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:CF32-AD5B-5EB1-D003-8A89-7FFD-37

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

but the card don't work, (and the led of wireless is turned off)

Please help^^

p.s

coompiling the kernel i've add as module (M)  broadcom bcm43 andd i've included (Y =)) led driver.

I've also tried with ndiswrapper but nothing to do....don't work :S

----------

## mgrela

Post the result of the following commands:

```

lspci

uname -a

dmesg

```

----------

## redo86

ok: lspci:

....

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

...

uname -a:

Linux darkstar 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 #10 SMP Tue Dec 2 19:28:17 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 440 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

and dmesg (this i post all out because i don't know what is dsmeg  :Razz: ):

```

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 (root@darkstar) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #10 SMP Tue Dec 2 19:28:17 CET 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005f7d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f7d0000 - 000000005f7e5600 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f7e5600 - 000000005f7f8000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005f7f8000 - 000000005f800000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

631MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 391120) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   391120

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   391120

On node 0 totalpages: 391120

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 1264 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 160480 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F7B60, 0024 (r2 HP    )

ACPI: XSDT 5F7E57C4, 0074 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC        1 HP          1)

ACPI: FACP 5F7E5684, 00F4 (r4 HP     30A2            3 HP          1)

ACPI: DSDT 5F7E5AC0, F9A0 (r1 HP       nx7400    10000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 5F7F7E80, 0040

ACPI: SLIC 5F7E5838, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC        1 HP          1)

ACPI: HPET 5F7E59B0, 0038 (r1 HP     30A2            1 HP          1)

ACPI: APIC 5F7E59E8, 0068 (r1 HP     30A2            1 HP          1)

ACPI: MCFG 5F7E5A50, 003C (r1 HP     30A2            1 HP          1)

ACPI: TCPA 5F7E5A8C, 0032 (r2 HP     30A2            1 HP          1)

ACPI: SSDT 5F7F5460, 032A (r1 HP       HPQPAT        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: SSDT 5F7F578A, 04CB (r1 HP      Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20060317)

ACPI: SSDT 5F7F5C55, 025F (r1 HP      Cpu0Tst     3000 INTL 20060317)

ACPI: SSDT 5F7F5EB4, 04D7 (r1 HP        CpuPm     3000 INTL 20060317)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 60000000 (gap: 5f800000:9f400000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 39336 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 2

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 388064

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=301

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Detected 1862.035 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1543852k/1564480k available (3486k kernel code, 19484k reserved, 1806k data, 244k init, 646976k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0633000 - 0xc0670000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc0467a99 - 0xc062b2a8   (1806 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0467a99   (3486 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3728.35 BogoMIPS (lpj=7456712)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1209 Objects with 101 Devices 369 Methods 46 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 17 Objects with 4 Devices 6 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz stepping 0c

Brought up 1 CPUs

Total of 1 processors activated (3728.35 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 332 bytes

HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=32

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...........................................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 39/46 Regions 0/0 Fields 64/65 Buffers 68/69 Packages (1257 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.......

Executed 7 _INI methods requiring 3 _STA executions (examined 114 objects)

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 6 Wake, Enabled 6 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C002] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C098._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C104._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C114._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C11A._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C110] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C111] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C112] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C113] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12C] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12D] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12E] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI Exception (pci_link-0184): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20080321]

ACPI: Power Resource [C21D] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C226] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C320] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C321] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C322] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C323] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x5f7fffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed9afff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:10:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:10:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xf4000000-0xf40fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 2000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:06.0

  IO window: 0x00005000-0x000050ff

  IO window: 0x00005400-0x000054ff

  PREFETCH window: 0x60000000-0x63ffffff

  MEM window: 0x64000000-0x67ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: 0xf4100000-0xf43fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x0000000060000000-0x0000000063ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

msgmni has been set to 1753

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [C1BC] (on-line)

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1BE] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1BD] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C243]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [C23C]

ACPI: Transitioning device [C324] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [C324] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C325] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Fan [C325] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C326] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:02 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Fan [C326] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C327] to D3

ACPI: PNP0C0B:03 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Fan [C327] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (60 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:02 is registered as thermal_zone1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (53 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:03 is registered as thermal_zone2

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (42 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:04 is registered as thermal_zone3

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (23 C)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:05 is registered as thermal_zone4

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (75 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0e.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:0e.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:17:a4:e7:94:a4

b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

b43-phy0 debug: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2, Revision 8

b43-phy0 debug: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, Version 0x2050, Revision 2

b43-phy0 debug: DebugFS (CONFIG_DEBUG_FS) not enabled in kernel config

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PL, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST980811AS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:8@1f0 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 0 (errno=-16)

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #3:8@170 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 1 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available native port

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[f4101000-f41017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf4584000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00004020

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x00004040

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00004060

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00004080

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C21A,PNP0f13:C21B] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -175736720 ns)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x2580b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f992971260e]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Adding 3229056k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3229056k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: powering down PHY

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 warning: You are using an old firmware image. Support for old firmware will be removed in July 2008.

b43-phy0 warning: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the latest firmware (version 4).

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 32-bit DMA initialized

Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 rx_ring: Used slots 0/64, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BK: Used slots 0/128, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_BE: Used slots 0/128, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VI: Used slots 0/128, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_AC_VO: Used slots 2/128, Failed frames 0/11 = 0.0%, Average tries 1.00

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 tx_ring_mcast: Used slots 0/128, Failed frames 0/0 = 0.0%, Average tries 0.00

```

P.s. now if i do ifconfig wlan0 up the led of wireless turn on...but i don't know how can i connect to my router without network manager :S

and this:

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

is bad right :S??

EDIT: i've seen that also in ubuntu (ive boot with live cd) before i connect with wireless dsmeg tell me the same  message: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready after the connection this change :S so my question is.. i must connect before =) ? if yes i don't know how because i try with iwconfig but seems don't run (maybe that I don't know how use it.) is possibile?

----------

## redo86

I finally post with wireless =) i don't know why before don't work, but at the end i've run ubuntu livecd i've copied all present firmare  i've copied into gentoo /lib ad i've refresh bc4 with the last and now work :S it's so strange sameone have some idea?

----------

## dmpogo

 *redo86 wrote:*   

> I finally post with wireless =) i don't know why before don't work, but at the end i've run ubuntu livecd i've copied all present firmare  i've copied into gentoo /lib ad i've refresh bc4 with the last and now work :S it's so strange sameone have some idea?

 

What is strange, that the driver requires firmware ? Many wireless drivers do.

----------

## redo86

no, is strange that with only firmware wireless doesn't work, i've add firmware extra (with ubuntu live) es: v4linux :S this is strange... (firmware of b43 is always present since begin =) )

----------

## dmpogo

 *redo86 wrote:*   

> no, is strange that with only firmware wireless doesn't work, i've add firmware extra (with ubuntu live) es: v4linux :S this is strange... (firmware of b43 is always present since begin =) )

 

Perhaps you have a wrong firmware installed originally ?  What is the package name ?

----------

